# Elevated down lighting , help please



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I recently replaced 5 downlights in a synagogue with 160 watt merc self ballasting par 38's. a few congrgants were unhappy with the light quality although the rabbi said he could finally see. the fixtures are rated for 300 watts incadescant. they are at about 36' in hieght and a biatch to replace. does anyone know of a dimmable LED bulb with incadescent quality light equivilant to a 150 watt incadescant ?


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I recently replaced 5 downlights in a synagogue with 160 watt merc self ballasting par 38's. a few congrgants were unhappy with the light quality although the rabbi said he could finally see. the fixtures are rated for 300 watts incadescant. they are at about 36' in hieght and a biatch to replace. does anyone know of a dimmable LED bulb with incadescent quality light equivilant to a 150 watt incadescant ?


I am sure Cree makes one. They are the forerunners in LED.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

They won't be bright enough, but thanks for the input. A few more years of development might help in the output needed.


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

I've had some specs come off recently in can lights for compact metal halides. Conical PAR shape, but with fantastic output. Don't recall if I saw lamp life, but if light quality is the issue vs lamp life, it's an option. May require a can kit where you replace socket as well.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Lighting Retro said:


> I've had some specs come off recently in can lights for compact metal halides. Conical PAR shape, but with fantastic output. Don't recall if I saw lamp life, but if light quality is the issue vs lamp life, it's an option. May require a can kit where you replace socket as well.


Are they self ballasting ?


----------

